# Homeowner w/ Avalanche 4x4...needs advice



## SOMAVY (Sep 1, 2009)

I have read quite a bit, but am still looking for suggestions on a homeowner level plow for my 1500 Avalanche. I am doing one driveway, so no commercial plowing or roads. I liked the Sno-Way with downpressure, but have read many posts here about Sno-Way problems (with Mega blades, so does that extend to all of their lines?) I am also looking at Blizzard, Boss, Hiniker, Homesteader, and Suburbanite.

Any and all input is appreciated, especially from those who are running a particular unit and want to recommend or steer me away from it. I have a local dealer that does Boss and Sno-Way, so I was going to go there if they are good units to consider. Thank you all!

thom


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

If it were me, I'd go with one of the new Fisher H/T plows. They're sized well for a 1/2 ton truck, and seem like they'd do great for residential/light commercial plowing. Go with whatever brand is available, with parts available! Can't go wrong with a Fisher though- they're truly world class plows!wesport


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I have an avalanche with 7.5 fisher mm on it.. snow ex sander in the back and strobes ontop .. I use my truck for all my plowing.. Parking lots.. If you are only doing one driveway you have really nothing to worry except for resale..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The new Fisher HT plows are designed for 1/2 ton trucks and they have a "Scrape Lock" feature. Go to http://www.fisherplows.com/modeldetail.asp?model=ht for more information.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

SOMAVY;799837 said:


> I have read quite a bit, but am still looking for suggestions on a homeowner level plow for my 1500 Avalanche. I am doing one driveway, so no commercial plowing or roads. I liked the Sno-Way with downpressure, but have read many posts here about Sno-Way problems (with Mega blades, so does that extend to all of their lines?) I am also looking at Blizzard, Boss, Hiniker, Homesteader, and Suburbanite.
> 
> Any and all input is appreciated, especially from those who are running a particular unit and want to recommend or steer me away from it. I have a local dealer that does Boss and Sno-Way, so I was going to go there if they are good units to consider. Thank you all!
> 
> thom


If you want down pressure and you have the dealer support then go for the Sno-Way. Scrape lock doesn't hold a candle to the real McCoy of true hydraulic down pressure. And the Mega's "problems" in the past are only related to that model line, the rest are reliable and as good as they've always been.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

When it's 10 below zero and everything is frozen solid, you will be glad you bought a Fisher!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SOMAVY;799837 said:


> . I have a *local dealer that does Boss and Sno-Way*, so I was going to go there if they are good units to consider. Thank you all!
> 
> thom


Both good units and the most important thing about them both is you have a local dealer. As B&B said don't confuse the Mega issues with the rest of the snoway line.


----------



## nightandday (Aug 28, 2009)

I run both Boss and fisher plows, I ran a 7'6"on a 1500 chevy pickup which is still the same platform as your truck. You want to consider which plow is best designed for your needs. A plow like Boss is a heavy duty piece of equipment so down preasure is not needed in most cases, the plow weight itself is suficient. I like the speed at which the Boss hooks up at and I'm not as in love with the fisher hook up. the speed at which the plow opperates at is much faster with Boss than anyone else i have seen at this time. Boss is definatly a decent piece as well as fisher, Snowway has a number of issues that are not discussed here one main one is rusting. I think the blade would rot out before the plow has paid for itself. Fisher has cartridge valves that have gotten hung up on my units more than once, but mind you that particular plow is 12 years old. I am not saying Boss is king but I strongly recomend it for your senario.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nightandday;802251 said:


> Snowway has a number of issues that are not discussed here one main one is rusting. .


Rusting???????? I've sold hunderds of these plows, rust is not a complaint.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sbt1;802221 said:


> When it's 10 below zero and everything is frozen solid, you will be glad you bought a Fisher!


Is yours self heating or something? I know plenty of guys that get stranded by their Fishers freezing up.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;802404 said:


> Is yours self heating or something? I know plenty of guys that get stranded by their Fishers freezing up.


It would help if put the lid on that can of paint.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;802408 said:


> It would help if put the lid on that can of paint.


I just want everyone to be able to experience the mind altering effects of the yellow paint fumes


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;802408 said:


> It would help if put the lid on that can of paint.


:yow!:ROFLMFAO


----------

